# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  NoFap and Hairloss

## NeedHairASAP

I know it's been debated, but the amount of people online saying they started a NoFap program and are seeing better hair is growing.

All we have saying that fap has nothing to do with hairloss is one journal article talking about how testosterone or DHT or whatever increases immediately after fap, but only for a short time.

could it be excessive fapping, not just fapping, is causing an uptick in DHT. It could also cause hormonal changes.

Yes, we have no research connecting the two, but the absence of evidence is not evidence of absence.

----------


## BigThinker

Either way it wouldn't be the sole cause, it would *maybe* exacerbate hair loss a bit.  Wacking off feels good though, so **** that.  As long as you don't do it compulsively and let it affect your life, why in the hell would you deprive yourself of free pleasure?

----------


## FlightTL

Masterbated 6 times last night/early morning....



Just so depressed from being norwood 7 at such a young age....

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Masterbated 6 times last night/early morning....
> 
> 
> 
> Just so depressed from being norwood 7 at such a young age....


 With all the wacking this guy does I bet he has forearms as big as Popeye's.

----------

